# The candy shop--how the firtst blue roan was made



## ryster2000 (Nov 27, 2012)

*SHAPING*
A large, fluffy ball of white marshmallow is simply sitting in the corner of the creators candy shop. The creator walks by, picks up the ball, and sets it back down. "No, there are aldready enough white horses. If there are too many, white horses wont be a movie fairytale anymore." He continues walking by, then pauses. He reaches back and grabs the horse-size ball of marshmallow. The sleeping soul inside stirs, knowing it is time to live. It waites paitenly to see it's life form. He watches quietly, then turns his attention to his body. He looks around at himself, finding he does not yet have legs, and this disturbed him quite much. His alarm is quickly laid to rest when the creator starts shaping agile muscles, leading down into thin, yet muscular legs. at the bottom of each leg was a hard, rounded shape that was flat on the bottom. He would soon learn that this was a hoof. He then noticed a large bone protruding from his back side, and he grew as red as a marshmallow horse could ever be. The creator got up, and he was scared that he would come into the world with no hair, and this _thing_ attached to him. But the creator came back and kept rubbing something that was scratchy, but tickled at the same time. He gazed over his shoulder and realized he had FUR! Longer strands of spun sugar were attached to his neck, forming a thick, long mane. Some was attached beetween his ears, even thicker than his mane! Very long strands of sugar that touched the ground were to be attached to that bone in the back of him. Two brown MnM's were smooshed into the soft face, and he could see in first person veiw for the first time. Two tiny nostrils were carved out, they would give him the wonderful sensation of breath. 


*COLORING*

Now that he was complete, it was time for his coat to be colored.
He pranced with anxiety, not liking how something could jump out at any minute. The soul realized he was forming the instincts of a horse. The creator came back with various brushes and a few bottles of edible liquid.
The creator poured something into a mister, and the next thing he knew, he was being sprayed with some fine, heavy, warm liquid. It setteled on him, coloring parts of him a rich brown. Then the delicious flow just... stopped. The creator seemed angry that it had ran out, then shakily poured another liquid in the bottle. The creator was afraid of how the coat would turn out, having to mix colors and all. The spray resumed, just this time is was dark, and tasted... less... sweet. It left most of his body covered in a dark color. Brown and white hairs were visible, just not as common as blueish-black ones were. He felt a warm, thick paste goop out just above his left eye. it slowly skirted the eye and continued to run down. He impatiently flicked his head and the white glob flew into the air, flinging three, count them, three drops into his left eye lid. The glob landed on the tip of his nose- making a gap beetween the blaze and the glob. It ran down his mouth where he licked the rest of it up before it reached his bottom lip.-- He felt the same substance runnung down his legs. He was suddenly hit with a blast of cold air- he felt blood rush through his body and heaven stone rushed through his veins- a trait unique to immortal horses. He flexed his muscles, pranced in circles, and whinnied with joy. Suddenly, he was whisked to earth. A panic washed over him when he realized he had no set name. He took the job upon himself, thinking with his newly formed brain. "Sage," he thought. He then whinnied "Sage, I am Sage... and I am a BLUE ROAN!!"


----------



## iloveroans (Jan 19, 2013)

haha wait till i tell my sister she has a blue roan. nice story!


----------



## ryster2000 (Nov 27, 2012)

iloveroans said:


> haha wait till i tell my sister she has a blue roan. nice story!


Thanks. I was wondering if it was too wordy


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

It's a beautiful story. Did you write it?


----------



## ryster2000 (Nov 27, 2012)

Actually yes, I know it needs editing but I didn't want it to slip away from me so I just posted it right then and there.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

ryster2000 said:


> Actually yes, I know it needs editing but I didn't want it to slip away from me so I just posted it right then and there.


 wow! you've done a good job!


----------



## ryster2000 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

